# Whatever happened to the Maya Wrap?



## kythe

About 10 years ago when I was carrying my last baby (gosh, I feel so old now!), I loved my Maya Wrap. I used it as a primary tool for getting my baby around, though I did have two strollers I occasionally used mostly for my older toddler. My baby was colicky and high strung, and I carried him every day for well over a year, often for hours at a time.

I used the unpadded ring sling. As long as I switched shoulders every couple of hours, it was comfortable. It also is very versatile for different positions for the baby, and I used the "tail" as a cover for nursing.

At that time, the Maya Wrap seemed to be the most common brand for babywearing (I don't know if it really was, or if that was just my perception because of the circles I was in). Unpadded ring slings were their most popular product. Over the years, they seem to have reduced their ring sling designs quite a bit, and now have wraps and padded slings as well. Other brands of slings and baby carriers have become more popular. I'm glad to see that, because it means there is a demand for slings and carriers and the variety available means there is something for everyone.

But you rarely hear about the Maya Wrap anymore. Why have the original unpadded ring slings fallen out of fashion?


----------



## srmomof2

I have a maya wrap padded ring sling. Bought it a few years ago with my first, and I love it for younger babies. I agree, I think there are many different brands on the market now, more than there used to be.


----------



## Choose2Reuse

Actually the Maya Wrap was used by a mom friend of mine and highly recommended to me when my DD was born! I have a sling from Sleeping Baby Productions, but the only reason I bought that instead of the Maya Wrap is that a local babywearing group had some of each to try and I liked the shoulder on this company's better.

But I see many more Ergos, etc. than ring slings (and actually bought & used my Ergo many months before buying the ring sling). I think that's because ring slings are faintly intimidating if you've never used one before. Though when I finally had somebody show me how to use a ring sling, it was SO MUCH EASIER and better than the darn Moby I had and hated for the newborn period!


----------



## wishin'&hopin'

We had a maya wrap padded sling for NB days (primary carrier for the first 5 months). We leant it to a friend for their NB but will get it back for our next child b/c I LOVED it for those first months!


----------



## Mommy2B2012

I remember that the maya ring wraps were all recalled because the rings on them posed a safety hazard. (They kept breaking off.) I was pretty sad to learn that, because I was really interested in getting one... A lot of mothers have been telling me to get a Moby, but I've seen/heard so many complaints about the usability of the Moby with a newborn.


----------



## kythe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mommy2B2012*
> 
> I remember that the maya ring wraps were all recalled because the rings on them posed a safety hazard. (They kept breaking off.) I was pretty sad to learn that, because I was really interested in getting one... A lot of mothers have been telling me to get a Moby, but I've seen/heard so many complaints about the usability of the Moby with a newborn.


I can't imagine that a simple recall would mean the end of all ring slings though. A short time after I bought my Maya Wrap, I remember a recall on certain slings that were made in a particular period of time, due to defective rings that snapped. Mine wasn't made during that time perood and didn't need telo be replaced. They changed their rings because of this, but didn't discontinue their products.

This kind of thing happens all the time with other products, such as car seats. But a recall alone isn't enough to push them out of business. I will have to look into this more.


----------



## wishin'&hopin'

I double checked because I hadn't heard this...so from the website

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kythe*
> 
> This kind of thing happens all the time with other products, such as car seats. But a recall alone isn't enough to push them out of business. I will have to look into this more.


*"Have you ever had a recall or investigation?*
Yes. In 2007 a ring broke on one of our slings. The baby did not fall and there was no injury. We quit selling any slings that may have had a similar problem. After much testing and research we released all of our slings for sale. More information

Maya Wrap had a voluntary recall on Maya Wrap Slings with welded 1/8 inch rings purchased between Jan 1, 2001 and July 31, 2001. Rings that are about 1/4" thick were not recalled. Recalled Slings do not have lot numbers in them and they do not have padding in the shoulder. Maya Wrap Slings are now made with 1/4" anodized aluminum rings which are strong yet light weight. If you think you may have a recalled sling please contact us (click here) to arrange for repair. "


----------



## justKate

Well that sucks. I bought an unpadded, nicely broken in Maya Wrap at a thrift store for $10 and now I'm concerned. Guess I should contact them... FWIW I LOVE my maya, especially for my giant 6 week old.


----------



## pammysue

I bought a used Maya wrap at a garage sale a few years ago. I didn't use it much for DS1 but I loved it for DS2, especially when he was bitty. I'll have to check the ring sizes before the twins come, I had no idea about the recall.


----------



## cat13

I have an unpadded Maya Wrap ring sling. When I was pregnant, I knew I wanted a ring sling but didn't know the differences between brands and I saw Maya on Amazon, so I put in on my Baby Registry, since they give you 10% off. I do love using a Ring Sling, but if I could do it over, honestly I'd go for another brand. I don't know if the older ones are made the same, but the one I have only fits one shoulder and it's really bulky and thick.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum

I remember the recall in 2001. But since then they have been selling them and people use them all the time. I think they are very reliable carrier - I don't have one but was thinking about buying one for this new baby.


----------



## girlspn

I used a maya wrap (padded) ring sling with my dd until she was 6 months old. I loved it. The sling made nursing on the go very easy. The padded shoulder was helpful-- I carried my dd in it for hour-long walks.


----------



## sosurreal09

I use my Maya wrap everyday! Mine is padded but lightly and just on the shoulder.


----------



## MrsKoehn

I'm really considering a Maya (unpadded). My SILs like the Ergo, but it just looks bulky to me. I'm small and it just doesn't look like something I would really use.


----------

